# Wild pigeon / broken wing & leg



## Lysentia (Jul 31, 2005)

2 days ago, my dog snagged a pigeon. I'm not sure if it was sick before Lyla got him. She's not normally able to catch any brids before.
Seems he has a broken wing and leg. His wing is getting better. I take him outside on the grass, this morning was the first time he took off to fly. He made it to the 4 ft. fence, but was not able to stay on it because of his leg.
I have not seen him eat as of yet. Catching fresh nightcralwers every night, strawberries, or rasberries. I will try soaking some dog food. He drinks water freely. 
I have read some about repairing wings, taping up with vets tape. Nothing about the legs. Can a bird rehab on his own and manage to live with one leg? 
When it's mentioned about a rehabber. Is this a person who will take responsiblity for the bird to keep or set free? Thanks ahead of time.
Lysentia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for helping this pigeon.

Could you please keep the bird confined? Maybe in a box or cage, he needs to be restricted. If he does have a broken leg he may damage it further by flying about or trying to walk on it. The bird needs to be looked at by a professional rehabber or pigeon friendly avian vet..

Could you give it some wild bird seed to eat? That is closest to pigeon seed, which is their diet. You could also add a little corn, (the unpopped kind, whole)

Where do you live so we can help find a rehabber in your area?Yes, rehabbers can set wings, and broken legs (depending on the location) and may take the bird in their care. 

Also, check this site for someone in your area:

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

Treesa


----------



## Lysentia (Jul 31, 2005)

Treesa, I have been keeping him in a large box. I have just been taking him out a few times a day. Thinking this would be good for him. Tonight I did the same thing, sadly, I think he did damage to his wing, bleeding a little now. From his morning run away. 

I will keep him in the box and no outside freedom. It has hurt him. I live in Denver, CO. I'm willing to take him where he can get some help. I wasn't sure if I could do a search for - pigeon & rehabbers on yahoo. I was going to give it a try. Any help is very welcome. He has spunk and want's to live. Very alert, just hurt badly. Lysentia


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi there, 

If he's bleeding, can you put a little corn flour on the area? And yes, please try to keep this bird calm and as quiet as possible for now.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi there,

Here's a link from resource section:

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

And another link:

http://aav.org/vet-lookup/

Thanks for helping this bird and best of luck to you.

fp


----------



## Lysentia (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank You, Everyone. I went to the directory found a Kelly Miller. I left a message with her. I hope to hear from her on Monday. The other site no one was listed on that list in CO. I will be keeping him quiet and still. Lysentia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Lysentia,

I'm so glad the resource posted was some help to you. I hope she responds soon. Please update us and let us know how the bird is doing, and if you have any other questions for now.

Treesa


----------

